# Southland Techsession 3.5



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm scheduling a somewhat impromptu techsession (hence the .5) at Scottn2retro's place. So far there isn't anything on the agenda, just:

1) Drop off the MityVac for the group buy

2) Oil change on SONET's car.

If you are free for an afternoon and would like to have some issues/items installed on your car, feel free to stop by or post what you want to have done here. Tentatively scheduled for 10:00 am, Saturday October 19th.

Scott will provide info to his house. Don't abuse that info.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*DOH! I'm still checking with the wife . . .*

for using our house (should be okay). :yikes: If at my place, I would not want to start before 9:00 for sure.

If possible, I'd like to see a jack comparison if HACK gets his hot new jack and somebody has the Harbor Freight or equivalent model. :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: DOH! I'm still checking with the wife . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *for using our house (should be okay). :yikes: If at my place, I would not want to start before 9:00 for sure.
> 
> If possible, I'd like to see a jack comparison if HACK gets his hot new jack and somebody has the Harbor Freight or equivalent model. :dunno: *


SONET has the Harbor Freight model. Sorry for jumping the gun, let me know if it's okay to host it at your place, if not my place is fine BUT I can only accomodate up to 4 cars in the driveway unless someone wants to volunteer.

I will likely place the order for the AC jack sometime this week. Hopefully they'll be able to ship it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Ooohh...I want to go!!! Would like to grease up the sway bar bushings this time. 

Chips and beer aye?

Btw, HACK, spoke to Raffi about changing brake pads. Mine are thinning out. He recommended Poterfield R4S. Any comments? You know my driving habits. 



Btw, my place is out of the question. Too *ghetto*.:bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*NEWSFLASH!!!!*

Wifey said my place is fine. 

Alright, let's put this agenda together. HACK, what time do you need to wrap it up? Have 'em ship the jack quick, we'll chip in for shipping 

Vince, if those pads will slow Raffi down, they'll work for you


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: NEWSFLASH!!!!*

Woohoo! Way to go, Scott! Also invite your Z3 friend along, would like to take a look at the *retrofit*.

Also a good idea to do the air horn project. Will Kaz be back then? 



scottn2retro said:


> *Wifey said my place is fine.
> 
> Alright, let's put this agenda together. HACK, what time do you need to wrap it up? Have 'em ship the jack quick, we'll chip in for shipping
> 
> Vince, if those pads will slow Raffi down, they'll work for you  *


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Ooohh...I want to go!!! Would like to grease up the sway bar bushings this time.
> 
> Chips and beer aye?
> 
> ...


Are you still on stock rotors? I would actually recommend OEM pads, either Textars or Jurids since your rotors are the soft OEM rotors. Raffi does not complain about the Porterfield R4ses but I think his rotors are either ATE or cryo-treated. I think the Porterfields would just eat right through your rotors.

I am mixed about the Pagids. They're affordable and work great as a street pad, but they lack that initial byte when cold and could be a bit disturbing when you just need light braking. Look into Ferrodo pads too, I've heard some glowing recommendation from them and they may end up being my next set of pads.

I'm trying to hit up Performance Friction right now, but they wanted to know if my "evaluations" are going to be scientific tests...Which got me a little peeved, since this is just for a club review. But their carbon metallic pads are famous for their stopping power.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: NEWSFLASH!!!!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Woohoo! Way to go, Scott! Also invite your Z3 friend along, would like to take a look at the *retrofit*.
> 
> Also a good idea to do the air horn project. Will Kaz be back then?
> *


I'll send a message re: paddle shift. 

Most Simple Directions to my place (from most places):

405 freeway to GOLDEN WEST exit and take Golden West South/West toward the ocean.

Stay on Golden West until you reach the Pacific Ocean (a T intersection with Pacific Coast Highway) and turn LEFT.

Turn LEFT at 11th Street (at the Sun'n'Sands Motel) and proceed to the end of the 4th block - 11th and Pecan. It's the tall house on the corner, #428 and the garage is around the back.

Park on the street near the garage until it's your car's turn in the work area.

For people bringing Significant Others, like I was telling HACK, HB has an outdoor arts/crafts market at the pier on on the weekends and there's a quaint shopping/cafe area on Main St. across from the pier - all walking distance to the house. :thumbup:

Edit - for people that want more scenic directions using PCH from the North or South of HB, send me an e-mail or PM and I'll help you out.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I hate to disappoint you guys but I don't have a jack from HF. Was that some sort of cruel trick to try and get me to buy one? :bigpimp: 

I really hope I can make it on the 19th. My dad is coming in from out of state and I think we were supposed to have a big family get-together that day.  I'll find out what's going on... I'm sick of missing these sessions!

Whatever the case, thanks for hosting it Scott.

--Paul


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> *I hate to disappoint you guys but I don't have a jack from HF. Was that some sort of cruel trick to try and get me to buy one? :bigpimp:
> 
> I really hope I can make it on the 19th. My dad is coming in from out of state and I think we were supposed to have a big family get-together that day.  I'll find out what's going on... I'm sick of missing these sessions!
> 
> ...


No problem! The oil change demo on your car should not take long and you can leave the jack with us (after you go out and get it)  :angel: (What cruel trick?)

Actually, I thought Howard was looking at getting one and SoCalTom was looking at getting the equivalent jack.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Is CAI whistle suppression a valid agenda item?

Do you have those part #s I'd need to get?

(Assuming the idea is even applicable to the 330 w/ Conforti CAI)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Is CAI whistle suppression a valid agenda item?
> 
> Do you have those part #s I'd need to get?
> 
> (Assuming the idea is even applicable to the 330 w/ Conforti CAI) *


Sure, if you can get the parts and instructions within the week.

Check with Sean at ECIS...Also someone posted the part numbers earlier on a different post. Sorry I can't be of more assistance.


----------



## SoCalTom (Jul 23, 2002)

*Top 10 ? or comments*

1) What's a MityVac? shop vac, I assume
2) Is 10 am on the 19th at Scott's confirmed (i.e. Scott, can I email Z3CCA folks?)
3) Hack says not to abuse address info for Scott's house.  Okay, I won't invite those "dancers" from The Body Shop on Sunset Strip :bigpimp: 
4) I should have the Diversified Cryogenics jack by then... which is just like the Harbor Freight jack... which is a knockoff of the Griot's Garage jack... I think?
5) Chips & beer mentioned? I'll bring our cooler w/ built-in amp & speakers again  
6) Haven't tried Porterfield pads, but I have tried various others. We are raving fans of Performance Friction Carbon Metallic pads and have had them on a number of cars for street / canyon carving / autocross. Pads are like oil (RedLine thoughout, baby!), though, everyone worships their own brand. See www.google.com for Performance Friction; we buy 'em from www.frozenrotors.com
7) What Z3 friend? What "retrofit"? Think I missed something...
8) OE horn, bad. Air horns, good (take THAT, Mr./Ms. SUV). See our Hella triple air horns at http://home.earthlink.net/~z3lovers 
9) Significant others & craft fairs? :thumbdwn: To each their own, though. I am so thankful the woman I married is not only the love of my life :angel: , but knows the difference bewteen an R-speed rating and an R-compound on a tire... and preffered having our wedding pic in Roundel rather than the newspaper...
10) Whistle suppression on a cold air intake? We have that on our MINI Cooper S with an intake by Monster Mini. Will be interested to hear about this; wonder if our supercharger could somehow exacerbate the whistle problem?

Pardon the long post. Hope to see you guys & gals on the 19th...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

What? No Dancers? Now HACK and Raffi may not show up.  

The MityVac is the famous "Vacula" that sucks out the old oil topside without having to drain it from below. 

I'll be available by 9:00, but my house is confirmed and people can show up anytime after that.

Since it will be at my house, we'll have to see if someone near Tom can pick him and the jack up (maybe Eric5150?).


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Sounds good!:thumbup: I'm in for an oil/filter change to break in one of those MityVacs. I've still got the clutch stop to install and I could be up for the air horns if I can find out what to order, where to order from, and they can ship 'em in time.

As for the Harbor Freight jack... I don't have one. I had offered to pick one up for folks who wanted one but didn't have a Harbor Freight Tool outlet near them. I'm still thinking the whole jack situation over. The HFT jack is very affordable, but those AC jacks have me drooling. Too bad the special price is for pickup only. (Hmmm. who do I know in Jersey that owes me a favor :dunno: )


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Yeah, I'm back in town on the 13th so the following weekend shouldn't be a problem. I'm due for an oilchange so if time allows, I'm in for that.

I'm also gonna try and pick up a MB wheel hanger to see if it might be worthwhile. My wheels are hubcentric (of course) but if its only like ten bucks it can't hurt to try it.

Operknockity and Plaz, I think, both expressed interest in the airhorns so if we don't have time to do an actual install Raffi and I could do an installation overview or something. We both ordered ours from www.rallylights.com (Susquehanna Motorsports) though it and similar (stay away from FIAMM, though) ones are available all over the place. One friend of mine said he saw what looked to be Hella OEM ones at a local independent autoparts store.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *What? No Dancers? Now HACK and Raffi may not show up.
> 
> The MityVac is the famous "Vacula" that sucks out the old oil topside without having to drain it from below.
> 
> ...


I'm close by. If Eric5150 can't do it I can.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Addendum: Those of you interested in a free oil change, please:

1) Provide your own oil.

2) Provide the RIGHT filter.

3) Bring a container big enough for 8 quarts of oil.

4) Be responsible for disposal of the old oil.

Scott, is there a service station/Jiffy Lube/Pep Boys near by where we can go to dump our used oil?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 2) Provide the RIGHT filter.
> 
> Scott, is there a service station/Jiffy Lube/Pep Boys near by where we can go to dump our used oil? *


I'll let Raffi respond to item 2) 

There are a whole host of oil change type places on Beach Blvd. I'll scout out for the closest one.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Since I am currently on assignment out here in San Diego and have nothing planned on the 19th, I was wondering if I could stop by and hang out during one of your tech sessions.

I have nothing to install/service/mod on my car. Yet. <=BIG key word. 

But since I have very limited knowledge on the E46 (my two month old car is my first Bimmer) and will have basically nothing to contribute, I think this would be a great opportunity to learn more about my ride.

Please let me know if there will be any problems.

(P.S. I was formerly a UH-1H (Huey) and UH-60A (Blackhawk) helicopter crew chief/flight engineer back in the day, so I'm not totally inept when it comes to turning wrenches) :thumbup:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Hmm this is starting to sound more like a 4.0 than a 3.5. :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

> The 17 quart oil drain pan & carrier in Griot's for $20 looks like just the ticket... but does anyone know if there is a cheaper version at Pep Boys, etc.?


I just got back from Pep Boys today and yup, they DO have a cheaper version, which I bought. :thumbup:

It's a 10 quart drain pan/carrier (which SHOULD be more than adequate) and costs only $6-something. I'm only 2K out till my 7500 mile oil change, so I really can't tell you if it'll be worth the price yet. Sometimes, you get what you pay for, but I think it should do the trick.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I haven't checked on all the possible locations . . .*

for oil disposal, but for people using Golden West on their way home, there is an AutoZone on Warner just west of Golden West next to a Carl's Jr. It's a FREE service but limited to 8 quarts per person.  And they're open until 9 PM on Sat., so people won't have to rush.

Boy this is turning out to be quite an event - and I'm even trying to get one of those wheel repair guys to come by so we can check that out (I have curb rash on one wheel and a rock chip or two on the other wheels. SONET may want to see what this guy can do also. Anybody else interested?

HACK, what we did last time at my house was try to figure out which cars would take the longest and do those in the garage while the quicker turn around jobs were done on the pad outside the garage door. Then we just rotated the cars as they were finished.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

If anyone is taking Beach Blvd. home (ickpoo), Kragen between Garfield and Ellis (east side) also has a free oil recycling program. I think the local Pep Boys still accepts oil (can anyone confirm this?), and there is one on Brookhurst between Yorktown and Ellis on the east side of the street. 

I don't know if somone stated the obvious on this thread already, but people that plan on doing an oil change with someone else's evacuator should bring their own container with sufficient capacity to dispose of their oil. 

--SONET


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

As far as the Langka kit goes, from what I've been told about it, it sounds a little like the HACK tip using alcohol, so if HACK gets to see this for a comparison, that could be good.

Does anyone 1) have rock chips or other area that needs a touch up and has the touch up paint? or
2) Does anyone have TiAg touch up paint kit?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*OK*

I have scheduled Onsite Wheel Reconditioning (per recommendation of phrider) to come at 9:30 on Saturday.  I'm going to have them look at my wheels and depending on how that goes people can decide how they want to proceed with any wheel dings they have.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: OK*

Hmm...sounds good! Do they repair the regular body dings too?



scottn2retro said:


> *I have scheduled Onsite Wheel Reconditioning (per recommendation of phrider) to come at 9:30 on Saturday.  I'm going to have them look at my wheels and depending on how that goes people can decide how they want to proceed with any wheel dings they have. *


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: OK*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hmm...sounds good! Do they repair the regular body dings too?
> *


AFIK, just wheels. Maybe after our wheels are in good shape, we can schedule one of those dent-master people for the next one :dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Guys, don't think I can make it this sat. Will be working with James in Sherman Oaks on the Dinan TB. Also ordered 330 intake rubber hoses (between AFM and TB) to replace my 325's.Can you believe how huge the 330 hoses are compared to 325s? I think the 330 parts should give a tad more airflow rate due to the larger diameter. Cost about $55 including clamps.

*Dan* Have looked in to brake pads and rotors. I will probably think about upgrading them by end of the year or something. Besides ALPINA calipers are on back order right now. Thanks for your advice.

*Scott*Tell your friend that I will look into her Z3 some other time. I am *quite* confident it will work. Only thing is if she is willing to spend $500 getting the new airbag.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *ScottTell your friend that I will look into her Z3 some other time. I am *quite* confident it will work. Only thing is if she is willing to spend $500 getting the new airbag. *


Will do, but Roadsterwench will probably see this post as well. Vince, isn't there some way to retrofit paddles on an e36 steering wheel?

HACK, should I go through the posts and try to summarize what we think we have going?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Will do, but Roadsterwench will probably see this post as well.
> 
> HACK, should I go through the posts and try to summarize what we think we have going? *


If you want to. :dunno: I'm not all that into having a well organized event (Vince and his lost *ss driving around Temple City can attest to that), and most likely I will need to leave by noon if I still plan on attending the Susan G. Komen Drive with my wife in the afternoon (it's at Center BMW, reserved a 7 series for 1:00 pm).

Those of you that participated in the group buy for the big extractor don't forget to bring $47.50 to the party.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Playing by ear is way we did it also . . .*

but the noon deadline is good to know. So anything involving HACK and jacks should be the first priority and people that want to see that stuff should be there for the early part of the session.

HACK, have you decided on what you want to do on your car?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Playing by ear is way we did it also . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *but the noon deadline is good to know. So anything involving HACK and jacks should be the first priority and people that want to see that stuff should be there for the early part of the session.
> 
> HACK, have you decided on what you want to do on your car? *


Yeah. Nothing. :thumbup:

I've managed to isolate the "rattles" to the rear AND specifically when it's really cold outside. I'm just going to attribute it to either slightly loose links or the urethane bushings being stiff when cold. :dunno: Whatever needs to be done on my car isn't urgent. I'll just be there to drop off the extractor and demonstrate it as well as the awesome new AC jack. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

Dont forget my brake line! :thumbup:

See you there with SoCalTom -

Eric


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

*Define early . . .*

I want to see the jacks, etc., because I need to learn how to put my car on blocks so I can paint the calipers. Yes, I've never used a jack on a car before (or at least I have at best a very fuzzy memory of it), so I need to learn where to place it, where to place blocks after raising the car, what to use for blocks, etc., etc. With everything I plan to learn this Saturday, I think I'll need to bring a notebook!

Scott, you are asking about the E36 steering wheel on my behalf? I thought the whole point was to get the black suede on the steering wheel


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

quote: With everything I plan to learn this Saturday, I think I'll need to bring a notebook! 

Is there going to be quiz??? :yikes: :yikes: :lmao: 

See you there!

Eric


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Define early . . .*



Roadsterwench said:


> *Scott, you are asking about the E36 steering wheel on my behalf? I thought the whole point was to get the black suede on the steering wheel *


True, but depending on the cost of the new round airbag and the wheel (which Vince has never confirmed can be obtained), and with you knowing a good leather shop and where to get the suede, it may be a good option to have your current wheel re-covered. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Define early . . .*

Ahh...so Roadsterwench is you.

Here's the situation. Given that you're willing to try out, I need to test:

*1.* compatibility of new round airbag
*2.* compatibility of new column switch.

if *1 *and *2* are satisifed, then

*3.* M3 SMG wheel in nappa leather (suede is not available) will work.

Other alternatives (given that 2 is satisfied):

*A.* Attaching SSG paddles, which HACK has seen them before. This process can be very tedious given that the E36 M wheel has locking nuts behind the steering wheel to hold the airbag in. SSG paddles cost US$410 a pair. Designed by BMW, made in Japan. I need to modify circuitry for them to work.

*B.* Attaching button switches, which I presume you won't like. Cos button-shifting is, well, not as good as paddle-shifting.

I almost always have a set of SMG wheel and kit in stock. So it is a matter of how much time we want to put this into. 



scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> True, but depending on the cost of the new round airbag and the wheel (which Vince has never confirmed can be obtained), and with you knowing a good leather shop and where to get the suede, it may be a good option to have your current wheel re-covered. :dunno: *


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Regrettably, it looks like I'll have to work on Saturday, so I'm afraid I'm out of the techsession picture as well.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Vince, I'm confused . . .*

Do you have nappa leather or suede steering wheel?

Roadsterwench, I didn't see your question defining early. People can be there as early as 9:00 and I won't have a problem. Since HACK is not doing anything on his car, it sounds like Eric's brake line work should be in the garage first and that will also require jack and stand use.

HACK, what time are you planning to be there?


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm driving SoCalTom in his MCS, so my car won't be there. :bawling: I'm just getting the line from HACK. I'm also packing the torx bits and the torque wrench so we can do the seats  

I plan on ordering rotors and pads in Nov., so I'll be doing the brake line at that time (probably in time for HACK session 4.0).

Eric


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

eric5150 said:


> *I'm driving SoCalTom in his MCS, so my car won't be there. :bawling: Eric *


Thanks for the reminder. At the end of my work day, I'll review the posts again. After all the notes I took at the Meguair's seminar last night, my brain is fried.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Vince, I'm confused . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *...snip...
> 
> HACK, what time are you planning to be there? *


About 10:00am.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Okay . . .*

Here is what I think we have on tap so far:

scottn2retro - Onsite Wheel Reconditioning coming at 9:30. ph_rider may also have some wheel work done (or maybe go first so we can have a look. He has already used Onsite and was happy)

HACK - bringing the king of jacks and MityVacs. I assume the jackstands are coming as well?

Roadsterwench - seat removal leading to jackscrew cleaning and lube, aluminum pedals and investigation/evaluation of trunk lid handle and seat heater switches. Possible Langka demo.

Kaz - oil change

Tom & Eric - bringing the hot Mini, HF equivalent jack and magnetic drain plug. Tom, did you want an oil change to do the drain plug install?

Operknockity - oil change, horn upgrade and clutch stop

SONET - are you a GO?

Did I miss anything? Does anyone have rock chips and a touch-up kit or does anyone have a TiAg touch up kit?

Edit: Roadsterwench would actually like to see the jack demo on the Mini if that's okay with Tom. Depending on who gets wheel work done, we'll see what other cars get jacked up.

Another one for HACK: I ordered the Griot's Garage padded lug sockets, but as of Wed. have not gotten them. Are you bringing yours?


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

I had a couple of rock chips on the front of my Z3, and now there are a couple of nice touch up paint blobs there. I'll play with the Langka kit to try to smooth those out and then hopefully will feel confident enough to demo it on Saturday.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Okay . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *Operknockity - oil change, horn upgrade and clutch stop*


The clutch stop is the lowest priority for me as I can do that myself if I can ever find enough time to fiddle with it (should it require fiddling to get the height set so the clutch interlock switch works properly).


> *
> Does anyone have rock chips and a touch-up kit?*


I've got some obvious chips on the headlights and foglights but I haven't done a good inspection of the rest of the front end as yet. Would have, if I had washed the car this past weekend, but it didn't happen. And, I have not yet picked up a steel grey touch-up kit, even if I had found chips.

BTW, forgot to mention that the Hella air horn kit came in today! :thumbup: :thumbup: Kaz, do I need any other parts for the installation???


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll bring my crimps and pick up some connectors ~ I did my horns with just these tools. I also heat-shrinked covered the connections. I'll swing by my local RadShack and pick up some more.

Eric

I can bring a soldering iorn and solder if anyone wants to get that crazy - let me know.:dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

eric5150 said:


> *I'll bring my crimps and pick up some connectors ~ I did my horns with just these tools. I also heat-shrinked covered the connections. I'll swing by my local RadShack and pick up some more.
> *


Thanks Eric. I'll dig out my crimp kit/tools too. I have some heat shrink tubing buried somewhere in my garage :banghead: . Maybe I'll just hook the tool cart to the back of the car when I head down to Scott's place :lmao:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Okay . . .*



operknockity said:


> *
> 
> BTW, forgot to mention that the Hella air horn kit came in today! :thumbup: :thumbup: Kaz, do I need any other parts for the installation??? *


Depends on how you want to do it. I NEVER cut off factory harnesses, and I don't know what connector matches the factory one, so you'll need 2 pins from a standard 0.100 header, 2 0.25" F QD connectors (for the compressor), a couple pieces of 18AWG wire and a soldering iron to solder the pins to the wire, as well as electrical tape to wrap it all up. If you don't care about lopping off the factory connector, forego the pins and solder and use a couple of crimp caps. I'll bring all the stuff with me.

Oh, we'll also need a drill and pieces of plumbing strapping.


----------



## SoCalTom (Jul 23, 2002)

*update on our MINI, jack, etc.*

Eric will be picking me up in Pasadena around 9:00 and we'll be heading down to Huntington Beach then and should be in time to see some wheel refinishing. Eric emailed me that he's bringing some breakfast to share... er, beer... and I of course will have our Boom Box Custom Cooler. 

Those at the last tech session remember that the BBCC is a Playmate-type cooler that came with a small integrated amp and a couple of external speakers (I hook it up to a CD walkman)... anyone with ideas for juicing the amp and swapping in some better speakers? Wonder if MB Quart has a fitment for coolers... :lmao:

I'll also be bring our new Aluminum floor jack from Diversified Cryogenics (to answer an earlier query in someone's post... it is similar to the Harbor Freight jack because it IS the Harbor Freight jack). Anyone & everyone is welcome to use it, ride it & hang ten, whatever. :thumbup:

I'm also going to attempt my first real "self-service" on our MINI since the last time I changed my own oil (in 1979!) and will be bringing RedLine oil, my newly-acquired 6-quart oil drainage pan & transport thingee, and the BMP magnetic drain plug. Not to mention bringing some other items I just couldn't resist while strolling down the aisles of Skip, Chip, and Biff (The Prep Boys). 

This week they came to our house and installed a carbon fibre dash kit on our MCS. It's an overlay (I imagine a complete custom-molded carbon fibre dash would be a wee-bit pricey), but it's real carbon fibre and looks to be of extremely high quality. Check 'em out at www.torasport.com. The owner of the company did the install and has had the company since 1994; knows an awful lot about carbon fibre. 

Looking foward to this weekend and pretending I know which end of the wrench to grab... :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Okay . . .*

I don't want to modify the factory harness either. I wonder if Vince knows where to get a matching connector?

I might have some of the connector parts (like the pins), but they are buried way down deep in boxes I haven't openned in a very long time! I might have some large gauge wire that is the right size, so I'll bring it.

Hmmm. Wonder where my soldering iron is?

Perhaps we can use those crimp tap connectors that let you tap in to an existing wire without having to cut it???

Basically, then, I don't have any of the extra parts, so if you have 'em Kaz, please bring 'em.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

BTW I'll be there. See you guys Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> *BTW I'll be there. See you guys Saturday. :thumbup: *


Cool deal. I may not post a lot today, I'll be off picking up a spare set of wheels/tires for the M Roady. 

I do have some assorted electrical stuff, wires, plumbers strap, etc., but it sounds everyone should bring what they have and we'll see who has the right stuff.

Look forward to seeing everybody at the house tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Yikes! I just realized that I need to go buy my oil! I guess I need 7 quarts? 

I just drove by three dealers on my way home too. :tsk:

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I hope someone (Scott?) has at least some basic tools, a drill and bits, and maybe a Dremel. I'm looking at what I'd need for a possible airhorn install and I don't wanna bring my whole freaking tool cabinet. :yikes:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I hope someone (Scott?) has at least some basic tools, a drill and bits, and maybe a Dremel. *


I'm sure Scott has the basics, but just in case, I'll bring my drill and a Dremel (we can break it in). I've got some plumber's strapping, electrical tape, and some wire (might to too large... it's left over from the electrical work on our offices). Can't find the connector pins, but I'll try and dig out my soldering iron.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I packed my stuff and it looks like I'm gonna need to pick up a pack of connectors and grommets on my way out. Hopefully HD has the kind I want, otherwise I think MarVac opens at 9. My Dremel isn't in a carry case so its kinda a PITA to bring.

I'll bring my cordless drill, and my Weller WTCPT for the soldering.


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

I'll bring the tools I have, but since a bunch of others have duplicates, the only purpose is for me to show off the fact that I have tools


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

OMG, the AC jack and 3 extractors fit in my trunck PERFECTLY!


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks to all who came and participated (translation: worked on my car -- well, I guess a couple of other cars were worked on ). I volunteer our house for one of these -- but I have to clean up my garage first! :bawling: Scott's garage puts our to complete shame!

Scott -- let me know how to RSVP to the Carnuba store . . .

Paul -- the leather company is Spinneybeck; go to spinneybeck.com to order samples. The line of suede I got was "Marissa" -- I got black, of course, but there are other colors.

Eric, you are the dude!!!! :thumbup:


----------

